# Drunk "ninja" impales self



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's some ninja.

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/11/17/Police-Drunk-ninja-impaled-self/UPI-47861258491547/


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

hahaha
Amazing what alcohol can make people do (or think they can do)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this comment from the police spokesperson:

"Clearly he was overconfident in his abilities, no doubt bolstered by alcohol."


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Alcohol causing overconfidence.....naw, I don't see the connection. :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

New 6th stage of drunkenness..?

Stage 1. I'm Smart.
Stage 2. I'm Good looking.
Stage 3. I'm Rich
Stage 4. I'm Bulletproof.
Stage 5. I'm Invisible.
Stage 6. I'm a Ninja.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ninja kebabs...prebasted in booze!


----------

